# What to know about buying a board bag



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

There is only one to get, not so cheap, but will never wear out and will definitely protect your gear...

https://www.sportube.com/Series-3-Sportube-p/31brdez.htm

I rock one and have done for the last 5 years, it is indestructible...!!! In the 2 years previous i killed 2 Burton Wheelie Gig bags...!


----------



## StinkySteinke (Jan 30, 2014)

Wow that looks nice! However, its about (about key word) $100 out of budget.
I should have stated I am looking to spend about $100-$130 Max.


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

Get a burton wheelie gig bag in 162. It is large enough to fit a 166 if I remember correctly. They make them so you can go one or two sizes up and the bag will still work. As I mentioned in an earlier thread, I've used mine on several trips this year with no issues. Just put your outerwear and some layers in there for extra cushion/protection.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Sportube Snowboard Case - Sport Chalet

$169.99 with free delivery and no tax...

So not too far out of your budget and you will never need to buy another case ever... Hehe


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

Wow...good deal on that hard case. Usually they are like $200...I might have to pick one up.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Maybe it isn't/wasn't the two+ board type, but I could have sworn I've seen those for single boards for around $90? :dunno:


----------



## mikerod553 (Nov 27, 2013)

will these fit three boards? as me, my brother and my old man all have boards and trying to save some money by fitting them into one board bag, if thats even a good idea?:dunno:


----------



## 0kev_ (May 31, 2013)

I think the main criteria is anything with padding, locks and wheels is a must!

Well that's what i think - I myself am also looking to buy a board bag!

Hope this helps


----------



## ju87 (Mar 9, 2011)

if you plan on packing gear other than your board, get a bag that is a few cm's longer than your board for more space. that way you can also pack some soft gear / clothes at the tip and tail to protect the board.

as for wheelie vs non-wheelie, if the weight allowance on your airline is tight, opt for non-wheelie as the wheel gear / handle etc will increase the weight. i prefer non-wheelie for this reason and also because wheeling such a long heavy bag puts a lot of strain on your wrist. however, i never walk more than a few hundred meters carrying the bag so you might weight that into your decision-making process. i find that if you pack it well, the bag will be perfectly balanced in the middle whilst using the shoulder strap and is easy to carry.

i recommend Dakine... i've flown 6x with my bag and it has been bombproof... have even carried 2 boards on several occasions. a friend's Burton bag has not fared as well.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

I've a Dakine Low Roller. Good price/quality ratio.
It fits board/binding/boots (in boot pockets)/backprotector/snowboarding clothes. Although being a 157 bag, it fits my 158 board easily and I even carried husbands 164 board with it. I prefered to have a snug one since it's more hany to maneuver.


----------



## dsciulli19 (Feb 19, 2014)

I have a burton padded gig bag (non wheelie) in 166 and it fit my board, boots, bindings, jacket, pants, and a few other items and it still weighed in under 50lbs for the Delta to consider it a standard carry-on. I would recommend!


----------



## Casperftw (Mar 1, 2014)

Those Cases look seriously good. i have an asylum board bag used it 3 times and the guys just throw it on the plane...chipped the nose of my process wasnt happy lol


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

dsciulli19 said:


> I have a burton padded gig bag (non wheelie) in 166 and it fit my board, boots, bindings, jacket, pants, and a few other items and it still weighed in under 50lbs for the Delta to consider it a standard carry-on. I would recommend!


You mean standard checked bag right? I'm flying Delta to Jackson Hole on Saturday I'm sure they'll have an issue bringing my snowbaord on as a carry-on


----------

